# 656's BUG avatar - VOTE!



## asprn

This ruddy bug is a royal pain in the posterior. I keep trying to squash it even after several weeks. I believe it ought to be summarily executed. Do you agree?


----------



## johng1974

I even thought it was a real fly inside my LCD ! (happens on laptops sometimes!) 

:twisted:


----------



## vardy

*The fly*

- I've just looked it up. It's horrible!!!!!! (and quick). Try a "FLIT GUN". -H


----------



## johng1974

its a beetle anyway...

not that that makes it anymore likeable..

that and bigfoot's monsta..!

shoot 'em


----------



## klubnomad

hi

Jacquie - LadyJ want me to change it to a chicken hatching from an egg. However, I quite like it - the bug that is :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## ksebruce

Tried to wipe it off a couple of times


----------



## asprn

ksebruce said:


> Tried to wipe it off a couple of times


Don't complain, man - VOTE. All votes are binding (albeit unenforceable...  ).

Dougie.


----------



## ksebruce

> Don't complain, man - VOTE. All votes are binding (albeit it unenforceable...


Have done, wasn't complaining thought it was funny


----------



## bigfoot

johng1974 said:


> its a beetle anyway...
> 
> not that that makes it anymore likeable..
> 
> that and bigfoot's monsta..!
> 
> shoot 'em


I like my monster he's cuddly like me!!!


----------



## johng1974

:twisted:


----------



## 98452

_*Eye cant even see it*_


----------



## artona

Hi

Now they are multiplying. Watch out - on a computer screen near you, there is no escape

stew


----------



## mauramac

:lol: I too moaned about it yesterday as had thought it was on my screen :lol: 

But now I kinda like it and I'm against any kind of murder :wink: 


Maura


----------



## artona

Hi

Incidently my first interest in this thread was as a moderator. However we do not moderate against personal attacks on insects. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Scotjimland

It's a VIRUS 8O 8O


----------



## johng1974

JIM!!!!! :evil:


----------



## LC1962

Just beaten the hell outa my monitor with my elecronic fly zapper! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103625

I've started seeing them on the walls of my computer room 8O 

is this paranoiah?


----------



## nickoff

Ruddy Hell ! Line danceing bugs 8O


----------



## LadyJ

Oh please squash the ruddy fly dirty things they are :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad

LadyJ said:


> Oh please squash the ruddy fly dirty things they are :lol:
> Jacquie


jac

You get rid of your butterfly and I get rid of the bug for an hour


----------



## artona

Hi

What came first, the butterfly or the bug. Careful Jac, remember who are dealing with :lol: :lol: . Sorry Dave, got to look out for a lady, at least for an hour :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## LadyJ

Dave I can't get rid of me butterfly as that how folks spot us when we are away but I am looking for another butterfly :lol: or 2 :lol: 


Jac


----------



## klubnomad

:lol: looking for another bug

Dave

656


----------



## 94055

Who ya gonna call?

>>Here<<

Sorry Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

This has so annoyed me, I have now counted its legs, and I agree it's not a fly. The thread title has therefore been amended accordingly.

C'mon, ladies & gents. Roll up & place your vote. It's the only way to get the message across:-

If the bug bugs, tell it to bug off!

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

So this is all we have to do on a Friday afternoon is it
Entertaining tho`.
Ive saved a dozen or so bugs and will e-mail to my aunt later, she hates the damn things. 
Dave P


----------



## 98452




----------



## 94055

Oh SH**
It is breeding 8O 8O 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974

damn ants now!

the fly's the limit


----------



## sergeant

Hi all, Looks like we have a synchronised beetle drive, Steve


----------



## 94055

Come out you bugs


----------



## 98452




----------



## 94055

Now a new one for Jaquie and one to get the bug :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland




----------



## 98452




----------



## 88870

This thread is a right sod on a 2G mobile internet connection!! :lol: :lol: But I just *have *to see the pictures! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Well iv'e changed me avatar i'm now a flasher not a flapper :lol: :lol: :lol: although i'm still a butterfly :lol: 



Jac


----------



## 94055

Only thing left?


----------



## Rapide561

*BUG*

Hi

Best not to kill it - send a spider in to catch it!

Russell


----------



## carolgavin

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!! (insert stamping foot, petted lip, folded arms!)


----------



## asprn

LadyJ said:


> i'm now a flasher not a flapper


What can I say? 8O Just make sure it's not in public.

Dougie.


----------



## artona

Hi Dougie

Don't worry mate, Jac is far too young to be a flapper, she is just pretending :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## asprn

ARGHHH! The Poll has disappeared!!!!????


----------



## ksebruce

The bug has hi jacked it 8O


----------



## LadyJ

No me butterfly ate it :lol: the bug that is now whos pinched the poll :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## asprn

LadyJ said:


> No me butterfly ate it :lol: the bug that is now whos pinched the poll :roll:


It's obviously regurgiated it then. I've got the poll back, although there are two duplicated Yes/No options which hopefully will be removed imminently (or sooner....).

VOTING IS STILL OPEN, LADIES & GENTS

(Here's LadyJ flashing her stuff....)


----------



## mauramac

Eh?






M/:?


----------



## asprn

Ok, the results are in.

Out of 64 votes, 60% voted to squash the little bleeder into oblivion, and 39% are squeamish pacificts. What happened to the other 1%, I have no idea. 8O 

I therefore sentence the bug to hang by its fifth leg until dead, but will suspend the sentence indefinitely. This is mainly due to its novelty value. 8) 

If it grows any bigger though, it'll be brought back before the Court to face the consequences....

Dougie.


----------



## artona

Hi

Always suspected the boys in blue had a hankering to be judge, jury and executioner :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Suspend the sentence Dougie, you are too soft :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## savannah

You are all NUTTERS......LOL
But very ENTERTAINING nutters

PLEASE PLEASE can someone send me a moving pomeranian ????
PLease pretty please ??
Or at least point me in the right direction.....

Lynda


----------



## klubnomad

I cant believe that a simple bug has caused so much concern. My poor little Bert was quite happy sitting in his box under my name, only to find some of you heartless people want to murder him. 8O 8O I have spent the last hour trying to console him and to assure him that I will keep him untill his natural demise. Until he dies, he is here to stay :lol: 

Dave & Bert

656


----------



## bigfoot

656 said:


> I cant believe that a simple bug has caused so much concern. My poor little Bert was quite happy sitting in his box under my name, only to find some of you heartless people want to murder him. 8O 8O I have spent the last hour trying to console him and to assure him that I will keep him untill his natural demise. Until he dies, he is here to stay :lol:
> 
> Dave & Bert
> 
> 656


The same for my monster


----------



## baldlygo

Do we have an appeal procedure?


----------



## 94055

Hopefully :lol: :lol: 

How about contacting the RSPCA after all it must be cruel to keep it locked in like that? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ksebruce

Wot does he feed it on? 8O


----------



## artona

Hi Dave



> I cant believe that a simple bug has caused so much concern.


I think it is partly due to all the scratch marks and damaged screens that people now have from thinking it was real

stew


----------



## asprn

[ They should be locked up & taken back to Bugnor Regis where they came from.

Due to popular demand, voting has been re-opened.

Dougie.


----------



## klubnomad

artona said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe that a simple bug has caused so much concern.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is partly due to all the scratch marks and damaged screens that people now have from thinking it was real
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

How long before there is a campaign to "FREE THE 656 BUG" :lol:

Dave

656


----------



## ksebruce

Why are ther two "yes" and two "no" buttons on the vote now? 8O 

Is there a bug? :twisted:


----------



## klubnomad

asprn said:


> Such arrogance and contempt for the Court. The bailiffs have been instructed.
> Dougie.


How you gonna find me with No Fixed Abode and Roaming IP Address?

Dave

656


----------



## ksebruce

We'll follow the bugs pheromone trail... :twisted:


----------



## klubnomad

ksebruce said:


> We'll follow the bugs pheromone trail... :twisted:


Bugger

Dave

656


----------



## asprn

656 said:


> How long before there is a campaign to "FREE THE 656 BUG"


Never, not while I'm in charge.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

winniebagotony said:


> I've started seeing them on the walls of my computer room 8O is this paranoiah?


No, but it could be paranoia. 

Dougie.


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

Lawyers have been assigned to read up on the "Free Diedre Barlow" case as we speak to see if there are any similarities :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## glacier

Can we please stop using the 'B' word. 

Bert clearly has six legs and should be referred to only as an Insect! 

I thought this forum abhorred racism, even with respect to other species?


----------



## asprn

glacier said:


> Bert clearly has six legs and should be referred to only as an Insect. I thought this forum abhorred racism, even with respect to other species?


Another typical distraction tactic by the Lefty brigade. Never mind its crimes - just make sure that we all call it by its correct name, that it's fed & watered & has legal representation at the taxpayers' expense, and that its rights aren't breached.

Where were YOU in the war, eh?

Dougie.


----------



## glacier

asprn said:


> glacier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert clearly has six legs and should be referred to only as an Insect. I thought this forum abhorred racism, even with respect to other species?
> 
> 
> 
> Another typical distraction tactic by the Lefty brigade. Never mind its crimes - just make sure that we all call it by its correct name, that it's fed & watered & has legal representation at the taxpayers' expense, and that its rights aren't breached.
> 
> Where were YOU in the war, eh?
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Would that be Culloden you are referring to old timer 8)

In which case on the winning side :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

glacier said:


> Would that be Culloden you are referring to old timer 8) In which case on the winning side :lol:


Now now people, lets not stray from this very important topic. the Bug / Insect STAYS. I am prepared to take what ever litigious action is required to retain Berties right to life.

Dave

656


----------



## eribiste

*656's Avatar*

I've made a proper mess of my monitor screen Tippexing it out.

Eribiste


----------



## ksebruce

> I've made a proper mess of my monitor screen Tippexing it out.


Good thought. Tippex is toxic isn't it? :twisted:


----------



## johng1974

> The same for my monster


 :evil:

:twisted:


----------



## annetony

I object its cruelty to bugs 8O poor thing is going insane, it will be hallucinating soon 8O :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## klubnomad

*Re: 656's Avatar*



eribiste said:


> I've made a proper mess of my monitor screen Tippexing it out.
> 
> Eribiste


Are you Blond by any chance?

Dave

656


----------



## asprn

As plumbill mentioned this wretched thing in another thread, it's time for positive action. Capital punishment should be administered. What's the best method, and who is willing to step up to the plate?

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin

To whom are we administering the Capital punishment, the bug or 656. This is a very important question as the forms of punishment I am thinking of will depend on the punishee :!:


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> To whom are we administering the Capital punishment,


Hmm - good point. The Poll however was based on "Should 656's FLY avatar be shot?", so therein lies the answer, I suppose.

The Court of Appeal would have to consider any application to adjust the finding of the jury. As we don't have one of those here, the bug's fate is sealed....

Dougie.


----------



## 94055

We need to link this thread to this and maybe we find a solution.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-30702-0-days0-orderasc-.html

It is ******

Steve


----------



## castaway

May I offer my cat to illiminat the bug??


----------



## Zebedee

> Do you think you could kill that bug, I keep trying to flick it of my screen.


No probs!

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------

